
Novichok: Murder inquiry after Dawn Sturgess dies - cpncrunch
https://www.bbc.com/news/uk-44760875
======
flatfilefan
So was there a definitive denial of the initial statement of Salisbury medic
Stephen Davies in The Times that the pair was _not_ poisoned by a nerve agent?
Other media reported about an opioid overdose, probably fentanyl.

~~~
cpncrunch
Not sure where you're getting your news from, but it was confirmed by the UK
government that it was a nerve agent. I can't see any news stories about
fentanyl, so I suspect that was an initial suspicion before they investigated
further. I'm not sure what your reasons would be for posting that here...

~~~
flatfilefan
Ah, and the reason posting this question is that “novichok” shouldn’t be
active such a long time after people prepared it in March, if it was novichok
indeed (if the whole thing is not a hoax anyway). So this second case makes no
sense with novichok but with opioids, on the other hand, it does.

~~~
cpncrunch
It remains active and dangerous for years. Youre clearly a troll.

~~~
flatfilefan
I was referring to some article I read but actually it seems there is no
easily available information on its persistency. “Persistency Novichok agents
have a higher density than air and will therefore tend to collect in low-lying
areas. No other information is available regarding their persistency.”
[https://www.sciencedirect.com/topics/neuroscience/novichok-a...](https://www.sciencedirect.com/topics/neuroscience/novichok-
agent) Do you care to share your sources?

